# Spatone - will this make me even more constipated?!!



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi  

I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins and the results of my blood count have shown that my iron levels are a bit low (10.9).  I have always suffered with constipation even though I drink loads of water and eat loads of fruit.  I can't even take Pregnacare every day because the iron in it makes things worse!

My midwife suggested I take Spatone.  Is this as bad as iron tablets for causing constipation?  Is there anything else I could take instead?  My GP has prescribed lactulose for the constipation but obviously I don't want to be taking that continually!

Any help would be very gratefully received!

Thanks...

Sarah xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Spatone is a much more easy to tolerate source of iron than the tablets.  It is absorbed much better, and reduces constipation, so you will be better off with that.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

